# La policía, la justicia española y el médico forense, encubriendo el homicidio de Mario Biondo.



## Monsieur George (2 Ago 2022)

*La justicia italiana cierra el caso Biondo concluyendo que Mario murió asesinado*
*LA FAMILIA CONTACTA YA CON PENALISTAS ESPAÑOLES
Nueve años después, el juez instructor asignado por el Tribunal de Palermo archiva las diligencias con durísimas críticas a la nula investigación española*

Sin el tesón de la familia de Mario, la investigación nunca hubiese llegado tan lejos.
LVD

ANDRÉS GUERRA
01/08/2022 23:16Actualizado a 02/08/2022 15:01
26

Mario Biondo murió asesinado. Hasta ahora, esta aseveración era solo la fe de una familia. Sin embargo, ya hay dos verdades oficiales: la española, según la cuál el operador de cámara se suicidó, y la italiana, que niega tal versión y se inclina por la del homicidio doloso. Así ha podido confirmarlo _La Vanguardia_ mediante acceso al auto judicial del juez instructor.
Siete minutos para estar al día. Y todo el tiempo que quieras para saber más. No te pierdas Las claves del día en tu mail cada mañana¡Recíbela!
Durante nueve años, Santina D’Alessandro y Pippo Biondo, padres de Mario, han empeñado sus vidas en tratar de esclarecer que ocurrió la noche del 30 de mayo de 2013 en el domicilio que su hijo compartía con Raquel Sánchez Silva. Por fin se apuntan una victoria real y tangible: Nicola Aiello, juez instructor en el Tribunal de Primera Instancia de Palermo y al frente de la investigación, ha cerrado el caso dictaminando que murió a manos de terceros.










PUBLICIDAD

*Los Biondo ganan la guerra*
*Nicola Aiello, juez instructor en el Tribunal de Primera Instancia de Palermo y al frente de la investigación, ha cerrado el caso dictaminando que murió a manos de terceros*





Los padres de Mario Biondo arremeten contra Raquel Sánchez Silva en ‘Sábado Deluxe’: ''Oculta algo''
Mediaset
Si la fiscalía de Palermo ha sostenido en los últimos tiempos que Mario se suicidó, tras examinar toda la información recabada durante nueve años, el instructor descarta tal posibilidad y señala un claro caso de homicidio. En efecto: desde 2013, la familia Biondo ha reunido una ingente cantidad de información firmada por criminólogos y peritos profesionales de primer nivel –dos de ellos, expertos españoles– que han coincidido en la misma explicación: a Mario lo mataron.
Lee también







La familia de Mario jamás creyó que se suicidase ni muriese por accidente.
Gtres*También el examen forense*
*El instructor italiano critica la ausencia de actividad investigativa y el archivo apresurado de las diligencias llevadas a término en España*
El instructor italiano critica la ausencia de actividad investigativa y el archivo apresurado de las diligencias llevadas a término en España en orden a esclarecer las circunstancias de la muerte de Mario: “En el momento del hallazgo del cadáver, en la inmediatez de los hechos, deberían haberse realizado actividades de investigación (interceptaciones ambientales y telefónicas, adquisiciones de registros telefónicos) que de haberse dispuesto con prontitud en el momento inmediatamente posterior al descubrimiento del cadáver, podrían haber permitido la obtención de elementos de extrema relevancia investigadora (…) pero no se llevaron a cabo y, dado el tiempo transcurrido, no pudieron ser realizadas por las autoridades judiciales italianas”.





Uno de los gráficos aportados al dossier por el profesor Maurizio Cosimano y que demuestra que Mario Biondo no se ahorcó con la pashmina.
Colaboradores*Alguien trató de empañar su memoria*
*Se descarta el juego autoerótico y que Mario hubiese bebido y consumido drogas aquella noche, tal como se quiso hacer creer en España*
Este punto es una bofetada en la cara a la Policía española. El juez detalla todo lo que la instrucción italiana trató de reconstruir desde noviembre de 2013 mediante una comisión rogatoria internacional, desde registros telefónicos y geolocalización de las personas próximas a Mario, comprobación de coartadas, testificales que no se practicaron, datos de conexión a internet, etc. “La causa de la muerte, según los investigadores españoles, fue asfixia por sofocación, presumiblemente de carácter suicida”, recoge el juez Aiello en su auto para desmontar tal conclusión con evidencias incontestables. Descarta el juego autoerótico y que Mario hubiese bebido y consumido drogas aquella noche, tal como se quiso hacer creer en España.





Informe Mario Biondo
Otras Fuentes
“El examen toxicológico (que, como se verá más adelante, fue desmentido por actos de investigación posteriores) reveló la presencia de alcohol y cocaína en la sangre de Mario Biondo. Estos exámenes, sin embargo, fueron contradichos por los exámenes posteriores de la autopsia que revelaron que no se tomaron muestras de orina del cadáver. Por tanto, se considera excluido que Biondo hubiera consumido alcohol y medicamentos”. Sale malparada la Policía pero también el médico forense. Incluso el primer forense italiano, el doctor Paolo Procaccianti, cuyas conclusiones no resultan fiables. Es más, en la tercera y última autopsia sobre el cuerpo de Mario, el análisis de su cabello demostró que no había consumido alcohol ni drogas.


*Afirma que ella se mostró hostil en el interrogatorio*
*En su auto, el juez se refiere expresamente a las contradicciones y reticencias manifestadas por su viuda y otros testigos*
En su auto, el juez se refiere expresamente a las contradicciones y reticencias manifestadas por su viuda y otros testigos respecto a aquella noche fatídica, los días anteriores y “sobre los conflictos entre los cónyuges”. Desde que en junio de 2014 dos fiscales italianos viajaron a España para tomar declaración a una serie de personas próximas a Mario, “se percibió que la viuda y sus familiares se mostraron abiertamente hostiles durante sus audiencias”, señala el juez Aiello. ”Las innumerables contradicciones contenidas en las declaraciones de la viuda de Biondo deberían, a juicio de este tribunal, haber inducido a los investigadores españoles a establecer un servicio inmediato de interceptación telefónica y ambiental”.
El final del auto resume lo que la familia de Mario viene sosteniendo desde hace años: “Los elementos extraídos del expediente del fiscal, en opinión de este juez, refutan la tesis del suicidio y sugieren que Mario Biondo fue asesinado por una mano desconocida y posteriormente colocada en una posición para simular un suicidio”.










Mario Biondo | La justicia italiana cierra el caso y concluye que Biondo murió asesinado


Nueve años después, el juez instructor asignado por el Tribunal de Palermo archiva las diligencias con durísimas críticas a la nula investigación española.




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (2 Ago 2022)

Hezpaña, todo un estercolero charil de corrupción sin límite. Con razón se tuvo que ir a la guerra para asesinar a toda esta inmundicia. Es una lástima que no quedarán exterminados para siempre.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (2 Ago 2022)

¿A quién beneficiaba su muerte?


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (2 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Hezpaña, todo un estercolero charil de corrupción sin límite. Con razón se tuvo que ir a la guerra para asesinar a toda esta inmundicia. *Es una lástima que no quedarán exterminados para siempre.*




Ser rojo es por configuración genética. El cerebro del rojo, tiene una determinada morfología de nacimiento. Por tanto, aunque los mates a todos, volverán a nacer.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (2 Ago 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Ser rojo es por configuración genética. El cerebro del rojo, tiene una determinada morfología de nacimiento. Por tanto, aunque los mates a todos, volverán a nacer.



Si tiene una determinada morfología de nacimiento y así queda demostrado entonces esos bebés deben ser descartados y arrojados desde lo alto de un monte como hacían los espartanos.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (2 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Si tiene una determinada morfología de nacimiento y así queda demostrado entonces esos bebés deben ser descartados y arrojados desde lo alto de un monte como hacían los espartanos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1143878




El problema es que de momento no tenemos forma de comprobarlo al nacer. Sólo lo podemos saber a través de sus obras.


----------



## DUDH (2 Ago 2022)

¿Y por qué archiva la causa el juez italiano?


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (2 Ago 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> El problema es que de momento no tenemos forma de comprobarlo al nacer. Sólo lo podemos saber a través de sus obras.



Sí que se puede, con un TAC. Se puede saber si el cerebro es normal o de psicópata. Y esto se sabe desde hace como 20 años, pero se oculta este conocimiento porque los psicópatas están ACOJONADOS de ser descubiertos.


----------



## Picard (2 Ago 2022)

Googlead quien es el padre de la prima (o sea, el tío) de la interfecta


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (2 Ago 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Sí que se puede, con un TAC. Se puede saber si el cerebro es normal o de psicópata. Y esto se sabe desde hace como 20 años, pero se oculta este conocimiento porque los psicópatas están ACOJONADOS de ser descubiertos.




¿Tienes más información sobre el tema?


----------



## green_IT (2 Ago 2022)

Yo si te creo hermana


----------



## _V_ (2 Ago 2022)

En España no hay justicia. Con el caso de Juana Rivas lo vimos, que tuvieron que salir los Italianos a decirnos que la tía es una psicópata.


----------



## Monsieur George (2 Ago 2022)

Picard dijo:


> Googlead quien es el padre de la prima (o sea, el tío) de la interfecta



Ayy que me LOL...


----------



## frangelico (2 Ago 2022)

Es vergonzoso el nivel de compadreo e incompetencia de tantas administraciones españolas. Lo que ni sabremos y está pasando todos los días con las drogas y otros asuntos.


----------



## Spengler (2 Ago 2022)

No es un caso de incompetencia. Ojalá fuera eso.


----------



## frangelico (2 Ago 2022)

Spengler dijo:


> No es un caso de incompetencia. Ojalá fuera eso.



Ya. Es corrupción pero también seguramente haya lo suyo de dejadez y vagancia. La de casos que cerrarán en falso porque ya es viernes.


----------



## Mundocruel (2 Ago 2022)

Y esto es un caso de mierda lo extrapolamos a Alcácer o al 11M y entran sudores fríos.


----------



## pandillero (2 Ago 2022)

Picard dijo:


> Googlead quien es el padre de la prima (o sea, el tío) de la interfecta



Dinoslo que estamos en ascuas.


----------



## frangelico (2 Ago 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Dinoslo que estamos en ascuas.



Un fiscal importante. Y su prima está casada con un Borbón


----------



## Otrasvidas (2 Ago 2022)

A la mazmorra hija de puta


----------



## Digamelon (2 Ago 2022)

Picard dijo:


> Googlead quien es el padre de la prima (o sea, el tío) de la interfecta



¿Qué te costaba ponerlo tú?


----------



## No al NOM (2 Ago 2022)

Menudos hijos de puta, la policía, la zorra esa y todo el gobierno y jueces juntos, tendríais que morir desangrados y que un forero lo grabe en directo


----------



## No al NOM (2 Ago 2022)

Vamos a buscar a esa zorra, tenéis sus redes?

Vamos a inundar los canales de Youtube del mundo y la vanguardia con mensajes


----------



## Monsieur George (2 Ago 2022)

La madre de Mario Biondo tras confirmar el homicidio: «El asesino tenía las llaves de casa»


La familia va a luchar para poder poner nombres y apellidos a los que cometieron el crimen



www.abc.es





"El asesino tenía las llaves de casa".


----------



## Terminus (2 Ago 2022)

Picard dijo:


> Googlead quien es el padre de la prima (o sea, el tío) de la interfecta



Dímelo tú que soy manco y no lo encuentro


----------



## Monsieur George (2 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Un fiscal importante. Y su prima está casada con un Borbón



¿Letizia Ortiz? Lo del fiscal ya no caigo.


----------



## roquerol (2 Ago 2022)

la típica justicia de España...


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (2 Ago 2022)

Para los que no saben usar el Google:

Aquí la Raquelita con el difuntito:






Aquí con su primita Eugenia Silva:






Raquel Sánchez Silva y Eugenia Silva revelan que son primas



Aquí Eugenia con su marido Alfonso de Borbón:







Aquí el papi de Eugenia:













«Si no intimidas a la sociedad con la cadena perpetua, la calle se convierte en un polvorín»


Antonio Silva Jaraquemada, fiscal jefe de la Audiencia de Segovia y primero en el escalafón de antigüedad de la carrera fiscal en España, se jubila este Viernes Santo




www.elnortedecastilla.es















Se jubila el fiscal Antonio Silva, padre de la modelo Eugenia Silva


El fiscal jefe de Segovia, Antonio Silva Jaraquemada, se ha jubilado tras 18 año...




judicial.elconfidencialdigital.com






Y aquí la famosa foto del difunto con el payaso Fofito:



Spoiler: ¡Vaya tortícolis!


----------



## Armando Bronca Segura666 (2 Ago 2022)

Otro programa de cuatro horas b del centinela se viene


----------



## remerus (2 Ago 2022)

Han metido tanto la pata con este caso que la justicia española hace una huida hacia adelante queriendo escapar del mas absoluto ridiculo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Ago 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Para los que no saben usar el Google:
> 
> Aquí la Raquelita con el difuntito:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1144017
> ...



Joder...


----------



## Monsieur George (2 Ago 2022)

El lametraserillos...









Nacho Abad estuvo en casa de Raquel Sánchez Silva después de la muerte de Mario Biondo


El periodista comunicó algo que nunca había comentado desde el plató de 'En boca de todos'.




www.formulatv.com





Por cierto, el padre de la Eugenia Silva, fiscal jefe de Segovia. Seguro que conocía a Mena...


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (2 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> *La justicia italiana cierra el caso Biondo concluyendo que Mario murió asesinado*
> *LA FAMILIA CONTACTA YA CON PENALISTAS ESPAÑOLES
> Nueve años después, el juez instructor asignado por el Tribunal de Palermo archiva las diligencias con durísimas críticas a la nula investigación española*
> 
> ...



me viene olor a polla de corleone biego


----------



## mvpower (2 Ago 2022)

De los impresentables escorias de negro y verde, solo se puede esperar lo peor y los de la toga pues más de lo mismo, todos lo que trabajan para el estado mafioso son oligofrénicos narcisistas con síndrome de ubris y tintes psicópatas, por tanto perfectos para los que mandan de verdad en el mundo.
A todo el que trabaje para este estado mafioso se le debería expropiar todos sus bienes y nóminas


----------



## abe heinsenberg (2 Ago 2022)

Los españoles no están preparados para saber la verdad juez Bermúdez en referencia al 11M


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (2 Ago 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> Los españoles no están preparados para saber la verdad juez Bermúdez en referencia al 11M



Es esa verdad la razón por la cual no voto desde hace 20 años.


----------



## derepen (2 Ago 2022)

¿Es que nadie va a ponerlo?



más largo









Raquel Sánchez Silva alimenta la polémica de la muerte de su marido con un "pésame patrocinado"


El polémico "pésame patrocinado" en la reaparición de Raquel Sánchez Silva.




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## Tigershark (2 Ago 2022)

Pobre chaval se metió en la misma mierda y se pensó que podía salir tan facil como había entrado. ¿Que vería? Pues supongo algo muy turbio con niños pequeños.


----------



## Joaquim (2 Ago 2022)

La fieshta de la damucrasia y el estao de deshecho!! De quien depende la fiscalía, eh? De quien? A quien vamos a indultar hoy!!


----------



## Nagare1999 (2 Ago 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


> Pobre chaval se metió en la misma mierda y se pensó que podía salir tan facil como había entrado. ¿Que vería? Pues supongo algo muy turbio con niños pequeños.



El estado B, el de verdad


----------



## Shy (2 Ago 2022)

Sigue el mismo esquema usado en cientos de asesinatos que aparecen en el expediente Royuela.


----------



## Kill33r (2 Ago 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Sigue el mismo esquema usado en cientos de asesinatos que aparecen en el expediente Royuela.



Si hace cuak, y anda como un pato y tiene plumas?

Es sargento Ruiz buscando sicarios en Italia


----------



## larios357 (2 Ago 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Ser rojo es por configuración genética. El cerebro del rojo, tiene una determinada morfología de nacimiento. Por tanto, aunque los mates a todos, volverán a nacer.



Siempre con la misma mierda, sois gilipollas, tener tonterías de nacimiento que te han metido en este estercolero, no dais más de sí, anda a tomar por culo, que no tenemos ni himno ni bandera , ni se puede llevar una puta camiseta de España, , pasar página de UNA puta vez


----------



## pandillero (2 Ago 2022)

Y judicial y política y bancaria, el combo completo.


----------



## perrosno (2 Ago 2022)

Algo olió a podrido en Dinamarca siempre con este caso


----------



## Lux Mundi (2 Ago 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Para los que no saben usar el Google:
> 
> Aquí la Raquelita con el difuntito:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1144017
> ...





La foto de Biondo ahorcado y ese juguete de Fofito son simbología pura y dura, ahí están dejando un mensaje. 
Este caso sale en el expediente Royuela y ya lo dijo Alberto Royuela que los autores y los que andan detrás del caso son masones. 

El que se cargó a Biondo estaba metido hasta las orejas. 

El amigo de la viuda que fue al piso el día que se supo la noticia, aparece en el caso Royuela como autor de quince encargos nada menos.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (2 Ago 2022)

mujer española y famosilla, licencia para matar, si hubiera sido ella la que hubiera muerto en identicas circunstancias el estaria en la carcel desde el minuto 1...


----------



## perrosno (2 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Ayy que me LOL...



No localizo nada, mas pistas, un link o algo?

Vale, ya lo he visto unos mensajes mas atrás..... 
Baia, baia, baia, no me lo hexperaba hoyjan


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (2 Ago 2022)

Picard dijo:


> Googlead quien es el padre de la prima (o sea, el tío) de la interfecta



Coño, es prima de Eugenia Silva y sobrina del fiscal. No tenía ni idea.


----------



## AntiT0d0 (2 Ago 2022)

*YA SABEIS POR QUE HAY TANTOS SUICIDIOS DE HOMBRES EN ESPAÑA.*


----------



## Mongolo471 (2 Ago 2022)

Eso lo sabía casi toda España, ya que el caso no cuadraba.


----------



## Covid Bryant (2 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Ayy que me LOL...



quién es coños


----------



## Covid Bryant (2 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> La madre de Mario Biondo tras confirmar el homicidio: «El asesino tenía las llaves de casa»
> 
> 
> La familia va a luchar para poder poner nombres y apellidos a los que cometieron el crimen
> ...



eso es una madre


----------



## Monsieur George (2 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> quién es coños



La prima de Eugenia Silva... Pero... ¿Alguien se ha dado cuenta del primer apellido?


----------



## Mongolo471 (2 Ago 2022)

El caso Marta del Castillo también está para ser mirado con lupa. Nada cuadra.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (2 Ago 2022)

Picard dijo:


> Googlead quien es el padre de la prima (o sea, el tío) de la interfecta



Pon enlace al menos. Porque yo no encuentro nada.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (2 Ago 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> El que se cargó a Biondo estaba metido hasta las orejas.
> 
> El amigo de la viuda que fue al piso el día que se supo la noticia, aparece en el caso Royuela como autor de quince encargos nada menos.



¿Quién?, ¿Nacho Leonardi?


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (2 Ago 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Pon enlace al menos. Porque yo no encuentro nada.



Macho, está todo en la *segunda página*.


----------



## ussser (2 Ago 2022)

Picard dijo:


> Googlead quien es el padre de la prima (o sea, el tío) de la interfecta



Hostia¡!


----------



## Vikingo2016 (2 Ago 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> La foto de Biondo ahorcado y ese juguete de Fofito son simbología pura y dura, ahí están dejando un mensaje.
> Este caso sale en el expediente Royuela y ya lo dijo Alberto Royuela que los autores y los que andan detrás del caso son masones.
> 
> El que se cargó a Biondo estaba metido hasta las orejas.
> ...



El amigo de la viuda es uno millonario, que dicen que trafica con coca, pero públicamente lo vende la televisión como empresario de éxito con hoteles y negocios. También dicen que maricón.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (2 Ago 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Macho, está todo en la *segunda página*.



Lo he visto luego shur.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (2 Ago 2022)

Picard dijo:


> Googlead quien es el padre de la prima (o sea, el tío) de la interfecta



antonio silva jaraquemada?????

Ostia putisima!!!!!!


----------



## Lux Mundi (3 Ago 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> El amigo de la viuda es uno millonario, que dicen que trafica con coca, pero públicamente lo vende la televisión como empresario de éxito con hoteles y negocios. También dicen que maricón.




Ahí le has dado. 

Recuerdo cuando en el juicio italiano, aquella vez que la mandaron a declarar, se supo en la prensa italiana algo de un "narco" y te pones a mirar y a mirar y resultó ser el hotelero...jajajaja. 
De su padre decían que se dedicaba ao mismo y por eso estaban tan forrados. Aunque creo que la colombiana es la madre de él.


----------



## Lux Mundi (3 Ago 2022)

Se están descojonando de Raquel Sánchez Silva en Twitter. 
Vamos, que esa tía no engaña a nadie, parece un secreto a voces.


----------



## Lux Mundi (3 Ago 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> ¿Quién?, ¿Nacho Leonardi?




No, busca el nombre de la cadena de hoteles Roomate.


----------



## Lana (3 Ago 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


> Pobre chaval se metió en la misma mierda y se pensó que podía salir tan facil como había entrado. ¿Que vería? Pues supongo algo muy turbio con niños pequeños.



Yo también creo que ese es el móvil


----------



## frangelico (3 Ago 2022)

Ese empezó a hacer dinero directamente como estafador. Vendía algo parecido a planes de pensiones en la Colombia de los 60 y robaban el dinero. Luego hizo de todo y el PSOE le debe mucho en sus primeros años tras el franquismo.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ago 2022)

Oh sorpresa! La justicia española es una mafia de arriba a abajo, quién lo iba a decir!


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ya. Es corrupción pero también seguramente haya lo suyo de dejadez y vagancia. La de casos que cerrarán en falso porque ya es viernes.



Y puuuuunto! La cantidad de charos destrozándolo todo que habrá.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ago 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Para los que no saben usar el Google:
> 
> Aquí la Raquelita con el difuntito:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1144017
> ...



Pero que hijodeputa


----------



## Sardónica (3 Ago 2022)

JAJAJAJAJAJJAJJAJA desviemos la atención y tal.


----------



## Sardónica (3 Ago 2022)

Y ella es la Democracia


----------



## kikepm (3 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Hezpaña, todo un estercolero charil de corrupción sin límite. Con razón se tuvo que ir a la guerra para asesinar a toda esta inmundicia. Es una lástima que no quedarán exterminados para siempre.



No no, si los exterminaron a todos.

Los que ganaron son los que crearon este estercolero charil de corrupción sin límite.


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Ago 2022)

Y yo me pregunto, ¿Qué grupo de narcotraficantes o matones a sueldo, se pueden llamar los "payasos de la tele"?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Ago 2022)

derepen dijo:


> ¿Es que nadie va a ponerlo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que es la hostia


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Ago 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> No no, si los exterminaron a todos.
> 
> Los que ganaron son los que crearon este estercolero charil de corrupción sin límite.



Vete a cagar


----------



## Nickeback (3 Ago 2022)

Un caso aún sin resolver. En cualquier caso que se haga justicia!!!


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (3 Ago 2022)

La actuación de Sony Xperia en el jucio es digna de una demente


----------



## Lego. (3 Ago 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> No no, si los exterminaron a todos.
> 
> Los que ganaron son los que crearon este estercolero charil de corrupción sin límite.



Ni en la guerra ni después exterminaron una mierda. La mitad acabaron de funcis.

Tomaron la educación. Yo ya tuve una mayoría de profes progres, en los 70. Cuando se murió paco ya estábamos sentenciados.

Pero tienes razón en una cosa. Esta mierda es la obra TAMBIÉN de los herederos de Franco. Ya eran Pabloscasados pidiendo perdón a los progres y queriendo ser tan guays como ellos. Y de paso se forraron para varias generaciones, ellos y sus compis.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (3 Ago 2022)

Mas o menos se sabe ya lo que pudo pasar ahí. Las probabilidades de que fuera así son altísimas, aunque no me voy a meter a explicarlo en detalle porque al no haberse querido investigar el caso, sino mas bien taparlo, al final no hay nada probado y te pueden tocar las narices si acusas a gente y das nombres.

En esencia no se si conoceis el expediente Royuela, pero ahí se denuncia a una trama criminal mafiosa dedicada practicamente a todo tipo delitos, entre ellos el sicariado, que cuenta con cobertura institucional al ser sus cabecillas gente sorprendentemente conocida y de poder. El modus operandi de la muerte de este chico coincide con el utilizado por esta mafia, y mira por donde, al investigar un poco el caso apareció por ahí algún personaje denunciado por pertenecer a esa mafia y haber utilizado sus servicios, por tanto blanco es y la gallina lo pone.
Los Royuela informaron puntualmente a la familia del muerto de sus descubrimientos y sospechas, por tanto esta familia debe estar bastante al tanto del asunto y muerta de rabia, ya que seguramente lo sepan todo, pero ahora hay que "probarlo" en España. Por lo pronto la justica italiana les ha dicho que sí, que no fue un suicidio, que alguien se lo cargó, pero ahí se quedará todo, el régimen del 78 es mucho régimen del 78 y no le interesa para nada mover este apispero. Si alguna vez cae la trama y se descubre todo, entonces, entre toda la mierda, quizá este caso pueda ser investigado seriamente.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (3 Ago 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Para los que no saben usar el Google:
> 
> Aquí la Raquelita con el difuntito:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1144017
> ...



Sé que quizá no es el sitio, pero esto es otro detalle de un caso que da la razón al blasterismo. Entornito y posición o vil muerte.


----------



## -Galaiko (3 Ago 2022)

Si tiene chochito no es delito.


----------



## Charo afgana (3 Ago 2022)

No hay que precipitarse en juzgar a esta pobre mujer,

ella es la verdadera víctima,
sufre la perdida de un ser querido y después es acosada por las RRSS,

yo hasta que no se pronuncie nuestra forense en casos de violencia intrafamiliar no voy a opinar.

Por favor @Lady_A , aquí tenemos una pobre víctima a la que defender de estos machirulos.


----------



## DVD1975 (3 Ago 2022)

Mi opinión es que debía dinero a alguien pe mafia drogas y le mataron.


----------



## DVD1975 (3 Ago 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No hay que precipitarse en juzgar a esta pobre mujer,
> 
> ella es la verdadera víctima,
> sufre la perdida de un ser querido y después es acosada por las RRSS,
> ...



Ella tenía belleza fama y dinero se casa con un muerto de hambre con deudas drogadicto y se iba con prostitutas y encima era estéril por el alcohol y las drogas.
Vaya una joya que no se la deseo ni a mí peit enemigo/a


----------



## Gorkako (3 Ago 2022)

la doña en cuestión no tarda ni un año en hacer la liana y tener larvas


----------



## Lux Mundi (3 Ago 2022)

En este hilo sale el historial de la madre de Sarasola. No creo que esta mujer tenga nada que ver con el caso, pero a raíz del tuit, sale info de la madre de él, que si familia poderosa colombiana, un tío involucrado en una masacre...

Y este era amigo de la presentadora. Se supone que estaba con este en una fiesta cuando el marido aparece muerto, y luego dijo la presentadora algo así como "estaba en Plasencia en casa de un familiar".
Sabiendo es sobrina de fiscal, el padre de Eugenia Silva, ¿Estaba visitando a ese familiar para ir asesorándose ante la que se le veía encima?.

Como apesta todo, yo creo que esta lo va a tener jodido.


----------



## Lux Mundi (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## davitin (3 Ago 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> El caso Marta del Castillo también está para ser mirado con lupa. Nada cuadra.



Y el de Asunta, otro caso raro.

Hay muchísimos.


----------



## Skywalker22 (3 Ago 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Y el de Asunta, otro caso raro.
> 
> Hay muchísimos.



Yo no me creo la versión oficial de ese caso tampoco. Llámame desconfiado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## Vikingo2016 (3 Ago 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No hay que precipitarse en juzgar a esta pobre mujer,
> 
> ella es la verdadera víctima,
> sufre la perdida de un ser querido y después es acosada por las RRSS,
> ...



Forense


----------



## EnergiaLibre (3 Ago 2022)

las mujeres nos están matando, BASTA YA


----------



## Kbkubito (3 Ago 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> ¿A quién beneficiaba su muerte?



A la viuda.


----------



## Kbkubito (3 Ago 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Ser rojo es por configuración genética. El cerebro del rojo, tiene una determinada morfología de nacimiento. Por tanto, aunque los mates a todos, volverán a nacer.



Bueno,tambien se hacen,no solo nace. Con un poco de observación cualquiera se da cuenta de que en este país los gobiernos que dan mejores oportunidades al gran capital para prosperar meteoricamente a costa del bulgo son ,sin ningún tipo de dudas,los del psoe.


----------



## sasuke (3 Ago 2022)

Os escribo desde mi Sony Xperia zeta


----------



## Von Rudel (3 Ago 2022)

Pinta de que la presentadora y mujer estuvo en el ajo, con alguien o un grupo que decidio que este sobraba.

Conociendo a las elites, no me extrañaria que la mujer que debe conocer a mucho preboste pidiera algun favor.


----------



## Tigershark (3 Ago 2022)

Kike Sarasola sale en el exp.royuela contratando los servicios del ex- fiscal de Cataluña jose María Mena, creo recordar que se cargan a un buen número de personas..


----------



## Rebequita quita quita (3 Ago 2022)

Pillo sitio

Enviado desde mi SM-N976B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Skywalker22 (3 Ago 2022)

Yo creo que lo prudente es NO dar nombres. Recordemos que creo que a Santina, la madre de Mario, la condenaron por vejaciones por ir contra la viuda públicamente. La llamaron, entre otras cosas, "mentirosa" y "cínica" públicamente.
En el mundo en el que vivimos hay que medir lo que se dice. Yo no tengo ni idea de quien lo hizo, espero que algún día se esclarezca.









Raquel Sánchez Silva, todo sobre su demanda a la familia de Mario Biondo


Raquel Sánchez Silva, te contamos todos los detalles sobre la demanda que ha interpuesto a la familia de su difunto marido, Mario Biondo. Sólo en Pronto.es




www.pronto.es


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (3 Ago 2022)

Es la judicial, la policial no puede hacer nada si la otra no está mas podrida aún.


----------



## Kartoffeln (4 Ago 2022)

El tipo ese era un cocainómano y un tarao, le daba mala vida a la presentadora, seguro que en el ordenador había tropecientas fotos de ella comiendo polla y cosas así. Para ella en el fondo fue un alivio que el tipo se quitara de enmedio por mongolo. Ella pensó ya me ha jodido lo suficiente mientras vivía ahora no me va a joder estando muerto y borró lo del ordenador y a otra cosa mariposa gracias a mi sony xperia.


----------



## silenus (6 Ago 2022)

El padre de Mario Biondo, tras el vuelco del caso: "Raquel debe dar explicaciones"


Después de que una sentencia de la justicia italiana determinara que Mario Biondo fue asesinado, su padre arremete contra Raquel Sánchez Silva.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (6 Ago 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> El tipo ese era un cocainómano y un tarao, le daba mala vida a la presentadora, seguro que en el ordenador había tropecientas fotos de ella comiendo polla y cosas así. Para ella en el fondo fue un alivio que el tipo se quitara de enmedio por mongolo. Ella pensó ya me ha jodido lo suficiente mientras vivía ahora no me va a joder estando muerto y borró lo del ordenador y a otra cosa mariposa gracias a mi sony xperia.



Le daba tan mala vida que el camello al que hace la llamada es el de su mujer, camello que debía estar muy bien relacionado viendo la investigación.
Escribo esto desde mi Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Monsieur George (7 Ago 2022)

silenus dijo:


> El padre de Mario Biondo, tras el vuelco del caso: "Raquel debe dar explicaciones"
> 
> 
> Después de que una sentencia de la justicia italiana determinara que Mario Biondo fue asesinado, su padre arremete contra Raquel Sánchez Silva.
> ...



Tremendo.


----------



## F650 (9 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Tremendo.



Para los que tenemos publicidad bloqueada, puedes hacer un copia y pega?


----------



## Monsieur George (9 Ago 2022)

F650 dijo:


> Para los que tenemos publicidad bloqueada, puedes hacer un copia y pega?



*El padre de Mario Biondo, tras el vuelco del caso: "Raquel debe dar explicaciones"*
*Después de que una sentencia de la justicia italiana determinara que Mario Biondo fue asesinado, su padre arremete contra Raquel Sánchez Silva.*
Chic
06/8/2022 - 12:27
Raquel Sánchez Silva | Gtres

La familia de Mario Biondo lleva nueve años luchando para que se sepa la verdad sobre la muerte de su hijo. "Justicia y verdad para Mario Biondo", es el grito de guerra con el que Santina y Pipo han conseguido reabrir el caso de su hijo y que el juez les de la razón. Hace unas horas el magistrado Nicola Aiello, juez de instrucción preliminar de la Corte de Palermo, ha determinado que el marido de *Raquel Sánchez Silva* fue *asesinado la noche del 30 de mayo de 2013 *en su casa de la calla Magdalena en Madrid. Han sido años de lucha hasta que los Biondo han conseguido demostrar que la muerte de su hijo no fue un suicidio.
Una noticia que ha valorado el padre del fallecido en declaraciones para La Razón: " Estamos relativamente bien, cansados pero siempre listos para luchar por* hacerle justicia a nuestro hijo Mario*", asegura Pippo Biondo. "Nos mueve el amor por nuestro hijo, Mario, y la sed de Justicia", dice, dispuesto a seguir luchando hasta a saber la verdad sobre la muerte de su hijo. "Nos pondremos en contacto con las autoridades italianas, el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores, el Presidente de la República y todos los organismos competentes que hagan falta para que se reabra el caso en España", sostiene sobre los siguientes pasos que darán.
Un juez italiano cree que Biondo fue asesinado y señala las "contradicciones" de su viudaChic
Para ello utilizarán los argumentos recogidos en la sentencia italiana donde se habla de mala praxis de la policía y forenses españoles. Entre otras cosas se critica el modo en el que se llevó a cabo la investigación y los errores derivados por la falta de "investigaciones iniciales". Según la sentencia del citado juez, "al momento del hallazgo del cuerpo, en la inmediatez de los hechos, *debieron realizarse actividades de investigación* (ambiental y escuchas telefónicas y toma de declaraciones)". La Policía dibujó un perfil de Biondo como un hombre que había consumido cocaína y alcohol y se había suicidado a consecuencia de un juego erótico. "Sin embargo, ninguna de estas circunstancias está documentada", añade.
*Relacionado*

Un juez italiano cree que Biondo fue asesinado y señala las "contradicciones" de su viuda
La decisión de Raquel Sánchez Silva tras las últimas insinuaciones de sus exsuegros
En el caso del forense, señala "deficiencias particulares" tanto en la inspección en el domicilio como en la posterior autopsia. Esta basaba sus conclusiones de suicidio en la "ausencia de lesiones de carácter traumático, sin reparar, sin embargo en el hematoma encontrado en el área temporal izquierda del cráneo de Mario", incompatible con una "dinámica etiológicamente suicida". Señala además otros cabos sueltos, como la librería, que apareció impoluta, sin ningún objeto en el suelo, algo que sería imposible debido a los espasmos producidos antes de morir por el peso del cadáver.
Las claves del caso Mario Biondo: "Reinterpretar un caso cerrado es un arma peligrosísima"Libertad Digital/esRadio
Confirmando el asesinato, el juez apunta en una dirección: "El comportamiento de la esposa de Mario Biondo y su familia y amigos tenían índices sintomáticos de sospechoso, ya que sus testimonios están llenos de contradicciones y reticencias, en la noche de la muerte, en días anteriores y al hablar de conflictos entre cónyuges (…) Las innumerables contradicciones contenidas en las declaraciones rendidas por la viuda, deberían haber inducido a los investigadores españoles a preparar un servicio inmediato de interceptación telefónica y ambiental".
En este sentido, Pippo *señala a la viuda de su hijo:* "No creo que Raquel cambie de actitud ahora que se confirma que Mario fue asesinado. A ella nunca le ha importado averiguar la verdad (..) tengo esperanzas de que *Raquel se siente para dar explicaciones sobre la muerte de Mario*, y lo haga ante la justicia española, obviamente.









El padre de Mario Biondo, tras el vuelco del caso: "Raquel debe dar explicaciones"


Después de que una sentencia de la justicia italiana determinara que Mario Biondo fue asesinado, su padre arremete contra Raquel Sánchez Silva.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## abe heinsenberg (9 Ago 2022)

Tienen el 11m en sus narices .que no harán con un hombre normal


----------



## Lux Mundi (9 Ago 2022)

El caso ya parece tan insostenible, que sale hasta en las revistas del corazón para amas de casa sin florituras, vamos, que no se cortan en poner que la presentadora está metida en un buen lío. 
Normalmente me esas revistas decoran la información, y ya no se cortan.


----------



## Sonico (9 Ago 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Ser rojo es por configuración genética. El cerebro del rojo, tiene una determinada morfología de nacimiento. Por tanto, aunque los mates a todos, volverán a nacer.



Yo no lo veo así de fácil. De hecho cuando yo era joven, estaba convencido de que ser comunista era el futuro. Si no eras comunista eras un retrasado y todo eso y con el tiempo me fui alejando tanto que hoy día pienso que el comunismo es algo ruinoso, peligroso y que se debe erradicar en la medida de lo posible.
Me adoctrinaron en el colegio desde pequeño. Me dijeron después de morir Franco, que ahora eramos libres, que antes no, que ahora era todo mejor y bla... bla... bla... hasta que te das cuenta que ni los buenos eran tan buenos, ni los malos tan malos y que la guerra no era como te la habían contado.


----------

